# Happy Birthday Marines!



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Semper Fi fellow Marines! 

[video=youtube;Jh5OlT-cslQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh5OlT-cslQ[/video]

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------


----------



## MLCOPE2

Thank you to all the Marines on the board. Your service to our country is invaluable. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Fitting that a quote from Chesty should commemorate the Marines in Korea from 60 years ago.

Semper Fi Marines and Happy Birthday!

[video=youtube;PzhAN3RkEuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzhAN3RkEuc[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Hard to believe this was 12 years ago.


----------



## LawrenceU

Semper Fi, Marines.

I will be wearing my Uncle Roland's 1st Marine Division cap today in his honour and to honour all of you.

Thank you.


----------



## EverReforming

Thank you to all the marines out there. Happy birthday, Marine Corps.


----------



## dudley

Happy Birthday Marine Corps and a salute to all the Marines!


----------



## Steve Curtis

As the son of a career Marine, I join in a hearty "Happy Birthday!" and heartfelt gratitude for the service of the Corps.


----------



## Phil D.

Happy Birthday US Marines! - from a (inactive) member of an inter mural service (USAF)


----------



## Berean

Happy Birthday, USMC, and to all current and former Marines.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Thank God for giving our Marines hands and wisdom to war. 

Thank You Lord for our Marines. Thank you all who served. 

We are living on the fruits of our forefathers.


----------



## TheElk

Semper Fi!

I graduated from MCRD San Diego in October of 1999, 2nd Bn. Hotel Co. Plt 2087. SDI SSgt Newkirk, DI SSgt Allen, and DI SSgt Reifke.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

TheElk said:


> Semper Fi!
> 
> I graduated from MCRD San Diego in October of 1999, 2nd Bn. Hotel Co. Plt 2087. SDI SSgt Newkirk, DI SSgt Allen, and DI SSgt Reifke.



This is my grad picture. I was also 2nd Bn. Hotel Col. Though Platoon 2097 at Parris Island.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I was smoking a cigar with my good friend, Dustin Thomas, last night. He recently retired after 20 years in the USAF. We were Deacons together at Central Baptist in Okinawa and his family is dear to me.

He was in town to receive a top honor that his flight crew had received in combat action in Afghanistan. The crew is being submitted for the Distinguished Flying Cross for their actions.

Dustin Thomas is a bona fide American Hero.

Anyway, we were talking last night about the missions his crew executed in Afghanistan. He described most of his missions as armed medievac missions (the Air Force has highly trained SAR crews).

I was so proud listening to his work.

Then, unsolicited, he said: "Man, the Marines are no joke. We had a rule for life threatening or loss of eye injuries that required that we rescue the service member within 1 hour. We'd get calls from the Brits or the Canadians and, occasionally, guys would try to pile on and say they were 'shell shocked' and climb aboard. The Army did a bit of the same but not so bad.

Man, but the Marines, they were no joke. There were guys with horrible injuries and they were like 'No! I want to stay in the fight!'

I've heard about the fighting spirit of the Marines but it was no joke. I want my son to be a Marine."

I don't know if I got it all correct but I was sitting there pretty solemn as I listened to him.

It humbled me to realize the caliber of individual I'm privileged to lead and the honor of the title I bear that has been won by those who came before me and those that continue to serve.


----------



## Phil D.

Rich, might I impose by asking you to maybe give us a brief description of your current position (including rank) and duties in the corps? I would be genuinely interested in hearing whatever you might have to share in this regard.


----------



## LawrenceU

Rich, thank you for sharing that. Thomas' words are right on. You are truly blessed to serve in the Corps. The rest of us are blessed by your service.

(And, you are right about the SAR crews. Those men are tough. They have a very difficult job. Very few people ever realise that they exist, except when they are needed. Both the PJ's and regular Air Commandos are nothing to sneeze at.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Phil D. said:


> Rich, might I impose by asking you to maybe give us a brief description of your current position (including rank) and duties in the corps? I would be genuinely interested in hearing whatever you might have to share in this regard.


 
I'm a Lieutenant Colonel with 20 years in the Marine Corps. My current duties are hard to describe because they're very broad technically. In brief, I'm the head of planning for the USMC Network Operations Center. My team is essentially planning the future of the Marine Corps network.


----------



## Phil D.

Semper Fidelis said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, might I impose by asking you to maybe give us a brief description of your current position (including rank) and duties in the corps? I would be genuinely interested in hearing whatever you might have to share in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Lieutenant Colonel with 20 years in the Marine Corps. My current duties are hard to describe because they're very broad technically. In brief, I'm the head of planning for the USMC Network Operations Center. My team is essentially planning the future of the Marine Corps network.
Click to expand...

 
Thanks for the info - but thank you most of all for your service. 

As Veterans Day is tomorrow - a heartfelt "thank you, and God bless" to all the fine men and women who have served in our armed forces, and especially those who have ever found themselves in harm's way.


----------

